# New Emtb brakes from Formula



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

> The stress placed on brakes by e-bikes is the same as a downhill bike, if not greater. Heavier bikes going on long descents, for epic long rides.
> 
> The fact that you are able to maintain higher average speeds may even mean braking on climbs.


Cura-E ? Formula

Sure, they're just like regular bikes. :skep:


----------



## DannyvG (Apr 21, 2014)

That is just marketing. Regular brakes can also stop a big guy with a heavy bike going downhill so a class 1 ebike should never be a problem.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Further distinguishing emotorbikes as a separate class.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

But they're for old feeble people, remember. Who want to brake on the climbs because they're going so fast...

-Walt


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Don't know about everybody else, but my 32 mph ebike has 26" discs (V-brakes).


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

We already have ebike seats, chains, gear clusters and now brakes...... Can ebike specific grips and handlebar tape be far away?


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I've heard rumors of Awesome strap coming up with an E-bike specific strap.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I wish they release an ebike specific bar ends. They'll come in handy on those high speed climbs too!


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Harryman said:


> Cura-E ? Formula
> 
> Sure, they're just like regular bikes. :skep:


 Finally, e bike specific brakes. I use my front brake a lot while climbing, especially while passing hikers, mtbr's, and small children holding kittens and puppy dogs, it's the only way to keep the rear tire spewing out a rooster tail of dirt and gravel, while also leaving a nice deep trench. That's a joke folks.

I suppose if you were a really big and heavy ebiker, paying extra special attention to your brake selection would make sense, but for me at 150 lbs or so, my ride with me on it still comes in less then what some people weigh. I too have noticed the e specific trend, I want a helmet with a built in docking station for my SIRIUS sat radio, antenna on top of course, with built in speakers and a 52 vdc to 12 vdc converter built in also. Just a single cord to plug into the bike battery and away you go, I can't believe no one has done that yet. That is not a joke.

My brakes work plenty good enough, a few days ago I was COASTING down a hill (emphasized that, as the ebikeness had nothing to do with what happened next, unless I want to figure as that it was in the mid 80's temp wise and I wouldn't have even wanted to be out there working hard, but I was as I was enjoying the ride thanks to the e help) and right at the bottom of the dirt road (ranch road, leads to moto trails, starts out as county, probably still poaching, runs right by my driveway) I spot the electric fence wire that the range cowboy dude had moved the day before, across the road, blocking it. This is common in these "open range" parts, and it is also common courtesy if you are motoring along in anything to stop, open it up with the insulated handle, and close it back up after you.

There was a portable cattle guard just a mile away, and me knowing this neighborhood (mine, 1.3 miles away to be exact) like I do, once I rode over that, I really wasn't expecting further cattle barriers. But what do I know about grazing cattle and range deprivation? The Peruvian cowboy determines that, nice guy, and the same one for 2 years now. He marked it of course, but not enough, enough for me anyway, 2 short pieces of red (faded) rag strips, across a 20' road, and I wasn't looking or expecting it. ANYWAY, without having time to think of the consequences of a full on panic stop, my lightning quick reflexes (quicker then the part of my brain that thinks about consequences) reacted and all hell broke loose. I went over the handle bars and/or the bike flipped, it's all a little confused.... but 5 days later the bleeding is pretty much stopped, in another few days I should be able wear a t shirt again, now it's too painful to slip them on. Other then my right shoulder, right thigh, right shin, right and left hip, and both elbows, I feel pretty good. The good news is my new 17 AH battery installation passed the G force test (both negative and positive) with "flying" colors, if it held up to that it will hold up to anything.

I had to laugh when I thought through what had happened, if the e bike was a factor, if anything (besides paying better attention obviously) I should have jammed the THUMB THROTTLE (got one, love it, along my PAS) to the stop and blasted through, the fiberglass post would have pulled out of the ground, probably, but I really didn't have time to cogitate on that until later. It's marked better now, a lot better, enough to catch the eye of a non paying attention cyclist of any sort, and I left the roll of hunter orange survey tape there on the post for the cowboy, he'll figure it out, though he speaks no English and I no Spanish. If I meet up with him I can mime pedaling, then a ass over tea kettle type motion, then show him my scabs and bruises.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You'd think since the average emtb weighs only @ 20lbs more than a regular mtb, that regular mtb components would be perfectly fine right? I mean, mtbs riders vary widely in size and weight so what's 20 pounds among friends? My bike would work fine if I was 170 or 190, what's the the big deal?

Considering there's ebike specific frames, tires, drivetrains, forks and brakes already out, most likely more ebike specific bits still coming, and the manufacturers cite increased loads and speeds as the reason, I think there's something worth recognizing behind the marketing babble. Sure, they want to sell more product, but in the EU where liability is more of a concern due to type approval, there's pressure to make products able to withstand taking a beating on the ebikes that are out now and what is to come. You can't provide reliable OEM 750w emtbs without parts hanging off them that will work at higher loads and speeds. As vehicles, Emtbs and mtbs will only continue to diverge.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Your predictions have been pretty much spot on so far Harry, so It wouldn't behoove me to disagree; however, if the bikes that are sold in CA change much, they'll be mopeds.


----------



## DannyvG (Apr 21, 2014)

Harryman said:


> but in the EU where liability is more of a concern due to type approval, there's pressure to make products able to withstand taking a beating on the ebikes that are out now and what is to come. You can't provide reliable OEM 750w emtbs without parts hanging off them that will work at higher loads and speeds.


For the bicycle type ebikes (<25km/h <250W) no type approval is needed in the EU. Higher speed or power ebikes are considered mopeds and need type approval.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I stand corrected. L1e-A ebikes require a Declaration of Conformity and L1e-B ebikes require a Ceritification of Conformity aquired by the more rigorous type approval process.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

fos'l said:


> Your predictions have been pretty much spot on so far Harry, so It wouldn't behoove me to disagree; however, if the bikes that are sold in CA change much, they'll be mopeds.


Because of the higher speed limit, all the Class 1/2/3 legal ebikes sold in CA now would be considered mopeds elsewhere.

I have friends in the industry, they work several years out and in response to what the OEM manufacturers want. Only a very small portion of Fox's, Srams and Shimanos sales comes from after market, it's mainly from kit on new bikes. With the manufacturers pushing through 750w limits and legal everywhere legislation, I'd put money on the companies who make all the components are now hard at work designing 750w worthy product in partnership with the big guys. Specialized, Trek et al. The 250w bikes we see now are just stepping stones.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well put Harry and true better to understand them and get some kinda reg or class they are not going away , the shops that embrace them will see new growth these are exciting and fun times for the e bike adapt or die


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

What is the difference between and e-bike and moped from an access standpoint? Just speed/power limits?

More relevant to the initial post, the weight by itself might not be an issue, but if it's combined with higher average speeds maybe fading becomes an issue?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Access to non motorized trails is granted to a very specific class of vehicles elsewhere called pedelecs among other things. Specific power and speed limits which the e-bikes here exceed., above that and they are classified as motor vehicles and mopeds and require licensing, lights, etc. 

There's exceptions of course, but that's the short answer.


----------

